# Some strange ideas on here......



## bully (Jul 13, 2011)

Not Martial talk, here:

http://happehtheory.com/HappehKungFu/category/science-and-kung-fu/

Had a quick look around, the science and kung fu interested me until I went down to part 5 and saw the Tan sau theory. It is almost comical.

I didnt bother reading much more but may take a look around when I have some time to waste lol.


----------



## mook jong man (Jul 13, 2011)

What a load of *****.

Hey did you see the comments section on the side where he put up a post saying " Why asians are better at kung fu than caucasians"

The bloke is a knob.


----------



## bully (Jul 13, 2011)

Total knob, it gets on my nerve as shizen like that give us even more of a bad name than we already have. He claims to have studied WC for 5 years then got ridiculed by other CMA instructors. I bet he did if he peddled that ****.


----------



## clfsean (Jul 13, 2011)

I can't get to the site from the office, but if it's who I think it is... only have ever seen one "happeh"... he's a professional level troll. 

Raised all sorts of fuss at another forum I visit. His whole essence of being is to raise a ruckus & watch people loose their collective minds with his drivel. 

Pay him no mind.


----------



## bully (Jul 13, 2011)

Cheers for the info Sean, I ony posted it for the lols and it makes hilarious reading. Must have taken time to set all that up too, bloke should do some charity work or something if he hasn't got anything better to do.


----------



## askinghands (Jul 15, 2011)

I guess none of you took physics or trigonometry in college..... While it's obvious that his examples, like the tan positioning for parrying or the leaning back in slt, are beginners misunderstandings, he was pretty spot on science wise.  You just have to use the old noggin and think about correct WC when reading.  I found it interesting to be honest with you.  An open questioning mind is the path to knowledge.....


----------



## mook jong man (Jul 15, 2011)

askinghands said:


> I guess none of you took physics or trigonometry in college..... While it's obvious that his examples, like the tan positioning for parrying or the leaning back in slt, are beginners misunderstandings, he was pretty spot on science wise.  You just have to use the old noggin and think about correct WC when reading.  I found it interesting to be honest with you.  An open questioning mind is the path to knowledge.....


We are not talking about the science , everybody knows Wing Chun is chock full of triangles and circles , he is not stating anything new or revolutionary there.It's the other stuff on there that is quite ludicrous , he's got a picture on there of a woman about to have a piss and he thinks that is similar to the Wing Chun stance not to mention the other crap that borders on racism where he states that Caucasians can never be as good as Asians at Kung Fu.Wing Chun can well do without morons like this trying to promote it , I stand by my original statement the bloke is a knob.


----------



## clfsean (Jul 15, 2011)

Yeah I just looked at the site now from home. 

I don't practice WC... but the guy's a schmuck. He has some interesting ideas. That's it. The rest of it is trying to rationalize & set boundaries/ideas/rules on something that in it's most organic form... has none of that.


----------



## mook jong man (Jul 15, 2011)

clfsean said:


> Yeah I just looked at the site now from home.
> 
> *I don't practice WC*... but the guy's a schmuck. He has some interesting ideas. That's it. The rest of it is trying to rationalize & set boundaries/ideas/rules on something that in it's most organic form... has none of that.



No you don't practice Wing Chun , but from what I have read of your posts you are a wealth of CMA knowledge and your input is always welcome.


----------



## clfsean (Jul 15, 2011)

mook jong man said:


> No you don't practice Wing Chun , but from what I have read of your posts you are a wealth of CMA knowledge and your input is always welcome.



Thanks boss!! I know a little & have a little skill. I try to listen & share when I can.


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Jul 15, 2011)

He say's the human body is three dimensional lulz.


----------



## bully (Jul 16, 2011)

askinghands said:


> I guess* none of you took physics or trigonometry in college*..... While it's obvious that his examples, like the tan positioning for parrying or the leaning back in slt, are beginners misunderstandings, he was pretty spot on science wise. You just have to use the old noggin and think about correct WC when reading. I found it interesting to be honest with you. An open questioning mind is the path to knowledge.....



Yes thanks I did, as a tech I used it in my job daily. 

It is well documented about triangles etc and WC, nothing that new here. The casual racism on the site is laughable.


Is the Tan blocking the "hook" not the wrong arm? should he not be using the right arm rather than the left to block so he doesnt have to go across himself to strike again?


----------

